# Sunrise on the North Platte River



## swampstalker24 (Jan 10, 2015)

Forgot my camera this morning, but my girl managed to get this one while we waited on some ducks this morning


----------



## leo (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful capture !!!  Tell her she did Good...


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 11, 2015)

Real pretty capture!


----------



## quinn (Jan 11, 2015)

She did good!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks guys..... I think I'm going to get it printed on a canvas and give it to her for her upcoming birthday.

Do any of yall have any experience ordering this kind of thing from the photobucket website?


----------

